# switchin it up



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

i had an outlander 500 an like most know they dont have much ground clearance an it was a nice fourwheeler but i was thinkin of switchin to the 2011 850xp without power steerin and i was wantin to put a 3" catvos? or 3" highlifter? dont know which has more lift 
then 32" silverbacks and i know qsc makes good clutch kits but other than a torque wrench what other tools would i need to install 
also does anybody make a snorkel kit that comes threw the rack infront of the pod instead of the sides?
one more thing i was wantin to know was what is the pro's an con's do they have anything on them that is constantly needin changin or anything i would need to know before buyin one?
thanks for all help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

so far the only thing ive read is the starters on them sometimes go bad. They have a coating on them but need a little more. There's a youtube video about it if you want to look it up. I think the guy just pulled it off, and gave it another good coat with some plastidip.


----------



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

also what is this i am hearin about the 2011 has a problem of getting oil in the air box? 
and also would it be a better idea to go ahead and get the 2012 they are saying has a 10% faster acceleration? larger throttle body? 
and is it true that the 2012 is having some kind of defect with the rockers?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That I'm unsure of.


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have read that it is supposed to have 20% acceleration and have 42mm throttle bodies


----------



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

What it's lookin like is I'm going to have to get a 2012 cause nobody around here seems to have a 2011 cause they say there sellin so quick if that's the case I sure hope they get the 3" catvos were it will work on the 12's


----------



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

They got the Catvos 3" with rake fixed on the 2012. I am running it on my 2012 be far warned to buy all 4 axles with the lift. some say just front but the rears will not hold up either the angle on the lift will break the cups. The power n this bike is almost to much for the drive train. If you do not have throttle control you are going to break it. I broke 3 stock axles 1st ride with the lift. Then I also broke the nose out of the front diff. while trying to get the machine out of the bottom of a canal. So far with the new axles and lift completely installed I have had no more issues. I say go the 2012 and you will be happy. The paint on the Bronze mist does not stick well to the plastic. They have replaced my plastic once and now it is coming off again. They are getting me the red this time they say it has not given any problems.


----------



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

what exactly does the rake do like stretch it?
and if you dont mind me askin where did you get the lift and all 4 gorilla axles from and how much?
and also is there any problems that it has givin you that made you wish you got somethin different?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah the rake moves the rear back a little. IMO it looks MUCH better too... I think the rear end looks a little stuffed up under the fender already from the factory. Im sure he got the lift directly from CATVOS. That's the only place you can get them from, new.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I know a guy with 2011 850xp le and it does get oil in the air box. Also the front axles are smaller than the ones that were on my old rancher 420. He broke one with stock tires. It fits 29.5 outlaw 2 with no lift and has room to spare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

